# Best taxidermist around



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i think his turkeys are absolutly fantastic!


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Ur right they are! I wish I could kill one so I could have one for my trophy room...


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Average mounts presented nicely, most of the bobcats are pretty bad and the deer are okay but not great. I have seen better by several other taxidermists, honest opinion


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Deer are pretty good, turkeys do look great, but i def wouldnt say best this side of the mississippi! Ever heard of Bruce Mercer? He is in South Shore KY. He is prolly the best


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Let's try and keep the comments on the positive side fellas. I'm very pleased with the mounts that he has done for me.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

CamoRoss said:


> Let's try and keep the comments on the positive side fellas. I'm very pleased with the mounts that he has done for me.


Whats the point if people cant post honest opinoins? His mounts are nice but "best taxi east of the miss" is a stretch. Guess this was just a Business campain for your buddy, sorry for being truthful


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with Jimmy Bug his stuff is average at Best.You ask for an opinion and then you dont want to here the truth.Theres a guy on here Name Cole check out his website and compare.


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

Cole at http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

woodstax said:


> Cole at http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/


Cole's work is head and shoulders above call of the wild IMHO, very very life like and detailed, a true artist. Im very lucky to have one in my area as well, gotta love a truly good taxi:teeth:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Went to both web sites and I think a couple of things need to be said. 

I have never seen one Taxidermist that is great in all three areas of taxidermy; fin, feathers and fur. They may be Awesome in one or two and good in any one of them. 

Taxidermists are our own worst critics. When I look at my work this is what I see:

Fish: Body work and position, I can run with the best. Painting is where I do not shine. If someone else paints them I would be a happy guy.

Fur: I can do a good shoulder mount, I have never had a "Blue Ribbon" shoulder mount. As far as Small Animal mounts I have done a few I think would shine out above the rest.

Birds, My upland game birds (Pheasant, Grouse etc.) Second to only a few of the taxidermists I have seen in my life. My sitting Waterfoul are good but I can nail the flying ones.

That is my view of my work. Others may see it different.

Even looking at some of the bird work of both you see mounts that shine and others that are not at the same level.

CamoRoss is pleased with the mounts done for him and like anyone wants to promote good work. We all do it. You have to realize here if you leave things open for opinion................better be willing to take the good, the bad and the ugly.

A few of my mounts so my words hold some validity




























































































Okay, I am ready.............................be gentle:shade:

Bob


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

Camo Ross is pleased with the work he is getting and thats great.For anyone who has never been on www. Taxidermy.net check it out you can click on taxidermist and look at work from all over the world plus theres alot of good info there.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

CamoRoss said:


> Visit his website and feel free to comment and tell me what you think.


mistake #1


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty Good birds genesis alpha, you were correct about the fish painting...lol. I totally respect your opinion and honesty, you know what your strong points are, but you didnt got to hollerin "best taxi in Canada", that is where things started to turned south in this thread.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Pretty Good birds genesis alpha, you were correct about the fish painting...lol. I totally respect your opinion and honesty, you know what your strong points are, but you didnt got to hollerin "best taxi in Canada", that is where things started to turned south in this thread.


Thank you for the opinion, and to be clear I do not practice taxidermy as a business, it is a hobby now and if you check the dates on the pictures of most of the fish I was heavy into them in the late 80's to the late 90's. During that time the revolution in taxidermy products to the quality they are today was not as great.............and if they were "very expensive".

It was not the taxidermist in this case that proclaimed victory over all. It was a customer. I know that many of my customers would have done the same. A handfull over the years would have given a thumbs down. We want to be proud of our work and that starts from the first one we do. We want our customers to be happy with thier mounts and it is that word of mouth that brings in more work. We all improve with each piece we do and if we are our worst critic it is a constant improvement process. It never ends.

Cole is as one stated a gifted Taxidermist on Game heads and full animal mounts undisputed.

Tom is from what I can see on most mounts an above average comercial taxidermist with a lot of talent not realized yet but as he has show the potential is there.

I just believe we must critique the problem areas and leave the blanket statements out of it. Be truthful but be constructive. Tom did have a couple of exceptional mounts on his site.

JMHO

Bob


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

Bob,I go up to Cochrane Ontario hunting every couple years is that near you ?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in Amherstburg,Ontario just south of Windsor which is next to Detroit. I Hunt moose and bear on the west side of Lake Nipigon Towards Ignace.

I have been to Cochrane.

Do you Moose or Bear hunt there?

Bob


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Thank you for the opinion, and to be clear I do not practice taxidermy as a business, it is a hobby now and if you check the dates on the pictures of most of the fish I was heavy into them in the late 80's to the late 90's. During that time the revolution in taxidermy products to the quality they are today was not as great.............and if they were "very expensive".
> 
> It was not the taxidermist in this case that proclaimed victory over all. It was a customer. I know that many of my customers would have done the same. A handfull over the years would have given a thumbs down. We want to be proud of our work and that starts from the first one we do. We want our customers to be happy with thier mounts and it is that word of mouth that brings in more work. We all improve with each piece we do and if we are our worst critic it is a constant improvement process. It never ends.
> 
> ...



YOU SHOULD BE A COUNSELOR OF SOME SORT, YOUR TRULY A CORNICOPIA OF WISDOM:mg:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

As a matter of Fact......................I am a United Way Union Councillor (Retired) that did peer counciling and referal in my work place (Chryslers) along with many other jobs in the plant, only a volunteer but it was a great feeling to do.

We have a great chance here to use this section in a positive way. I know that there is always tense words sometimes but best to put fires out as soon as possible.

I learned Taxidermy before I learned to shoot a bow and I enjoy them both.

Archers Helping Archers and Taxidermy is in that also.

Bob


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

*My site*

Take a look around my site. vesttaxidermy.com


----------



## woodstax (Jan 19, 2006)

Taxidermynut, just curious what competition you were in and what species made you a national champion?


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

*shows*

I won 3 NWTF taxidermy Grand National Competitions with turkeys & two with deer. I also won a show in Columbus a few years ago, & also several best in shows & best in category's in KY., OH., & the NWTF. (which is NTA sanctioned)


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Taxidermynut, took a good look through the galleries on your site. First I would say a lot of good comercial taxidermy there and turkeys and deer heads are stand out pieces.

Would you agree there is a difference in the Quality of the mounts done for Competition and ones done for Customers, not just in your work but in others you have seen as well.

I have never done "competition pieces" but I have pondered it a few times. To win I know a few taxidermists in my area that spend a lot of time on those single pieces. More time than they can afford to spend on the customer base mounts.

I know by looking at some work by a few here that to me it is not always the case. Some have this down so well that you can not see the difference to the untrained eye.

How long have you been doing the work?

Bob


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Taxidermynut, took a good look through the galleries on your site. First I would say a lot of good comercial taxidermy there and turkeys and deer heads are stand out pieces.
> 
> Would you agree there is a difference in the Quality of the mounts done for Competition and ones done for Customers, not just in your work but in others you have seen as well.
> 
> ...


Imho, the customers deserve your best effort, there is a big difference in customer/competition mounts. Comp mounts are good, customer mounts are average at best. Your Average work is no where near coles mounts and my local taxi puts out everyday mounts like your comp mounts. Sorry for being harsh but a spade is a spade and I call it how we see it. Genesisalpha, please put this in softer words for me.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

woodstax said:


> Cole at http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/


The "Mousing Coyote" he has on his site is AWESOME!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

jimmy bug:



> Imho, the customers deserve your best effort, there is a big difference in customer/competition mounts. Comp mounts are good, customer mounts are average at best. Your Average work is no where near coles mounts and my local taxi puts out everyday mounts like your comp mounts. Sorry for being harsh but a spade is a spade and I call it how we see it. Genesisalpha, please put this in softer words for me.


Jimmy.......well said:darkbeer:

Cole is as many are, that have devoted the time to gain the skill for the level of work that they do leaves only a small gap between the two types of taxidermy competition/comercial. One that only a trained eye will catch.

I have been doing taxidermy for 41 years (9 when i started) and would be humbled to spend a week learning from Cole, Game Heads and Full Animal Mounts.

Bob


----------



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

You only become a National Champion when you win at the NTA comp. Till then you have only won a a state show or a club comp.


----------

